# Cpt 10180



## RCBBuell (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,

Our office manager wants to use 10180 for seroma and hematoma I & D that are more complicated then 10140.  I am not really comfortable since the description of 10180 is postoperative wound infection.  Anyone have more documentation or ideals.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with you. The definition of the procedure in my coder's deck reference specifically states that 10180 treats an *infected surgical site*.
In the case of a more complicated version of 10140 you could add the modifier -22 and when requested by the insurance company attach the notes that justify it being a more complicated procedure


----------

